# Audiobooks/Music on Kindle 3



## omadonna (Nov 5, 2011)

If there is a way to adjust the volume while listening to books or music, I sure can't find it. Am I just missing it, or is that option not available?


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

There's a volume button on the Kindle.  Location depends on which Kindle.  On the K3, it is on the bottom left.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

This diagram will show you exactly where the volume control is.


----------



## omadonna (Nov 5, 2011)

Ha, ha, ha. I came back to see how many "idjut" ratings I got. My grandson just showed me the volume button when I told him I couldn't find one. Thanks.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

We wouldn't give you "idjut" ratings for that, we all make mistakes.

Did you realise there is a "mute" button as well? Put your Kindle on the floor and hit it with a sledgehammer, and it will go silent...

I don't think there's any way to unmute it though...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Morf!

Behave!

Sorry, oma. He's usually pretty helpful. Not sure what's gotten into him. 

By the way, if you've not had a chance to read through the users guide that comes installed, you should do so. It has a lot of good info and if anything isn't clear I'm sure someone here can clarify it for you.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Told off by Ann! I'll go and hide my head in shame... 

Apologies oma, it was the end of a very busy weekend and I slipped into "English humour" mode. Hope you didn't take it literally! 

Normality has been restored.

[... I repeat: normality has been restored. Anything you still can't cope with is therefore your own problem. (Douglas Adams) ]


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Morf said:


> Told off by Ann! I'll go and hide my head in shame...
> 
> Apologies oma, it was the end of a very busy weekend and I slipped into "English humour" mode. Hope you didn't take it literally!
> 
> ...


Infinitely impropable, I'm afraid. . . 

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## omadonna (Nov 5, 2011)

Morf, although I have often been accused of taking things much too literally, I have no intention of muting my Kindle, thank you very much. All in good fun, no offense taken.

Ann, I've skimmed over the manual, but did not read it beginning to end. I could have avoided all this if I had, right?

Thanks again.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

omadonna said:


> Morf, although I have often been accused of taking things much too literally, I have no intention of muting my Kindle, thank you very much. All in good fun, no offense taken.
> 
> Ann, I've skimmed over the manual, but did not read it beginning to end. I could have avoided all this if I had, right?
> 
> Thanks again.


Maybe 

I think the image Linda linked to is in the users guide.

But I'd have had to go look myself because I never use it. . . . .so if someone hadn't already answered I'd have been peering around the thing to figure out where the buttons were. 

And. . . .for the record. . . .no one is in trouble and no one was assumed to have not gotten Morf's little joke.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> And. . . .for the record. . . .no one is in trouble and no one was assumed to have not gotten Morf's little joke.


Don't believe her, Morf. You're on her list now. And she DOES keep a list. I'm sure I'm on it. 


Betsy


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Aw, being on Ann's list doesn't worry me...

We have a lift in our office made by Schindler http://www.schindlerlifts.co.uk/.

Every time I get in it I think "I'm now on Schindler's lift"...

I'll get my coat...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Morf said:


> Aw, being on Ann's list doesn't worry me...
> 
> We have a lift in our office made by Schindler http://www.schindlerlifts.co.uk/.
> 
> ...


*sprays Diet Coke all over the table.*

I saw that movie.


Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

<guffaw>

Spraying coke with Betsy. Love it.

Good thing you're in the UK . . . Schindler's Elevator doesn't quite work. 

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## That Weird Guy.... (Apr 16, 2012)

Morf said:


> Did you realise there is a "mute" button as well? Put your Kindle on the floor and hit it with a sledgehammer, and it will go silent...
> 
> I don't think there's any way to unmute it though...


I tried this and now my Kindle just lays there and twitches! What do I do?!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

T.J. The Diva (but not really...) said:


> I tried this and now my Kindle just lays there and twitches! What do I do?!


Talk to Morf! 

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

T.J. The Diva (but not really...) said:


> I tried this and now my Kindle just lays there and twitches! What do I do?!


It's twitching? Your Kindle must be nearly alive!

More power, Igor! <Hee Hee Hee!>


----------



## That Weird Guy.... (Apr 16, 2012)

Morf said:


> It's twitching? Your Kindle must be nearly alive!
> 
> More power, Igor! <Hee Hee Hee!>


Yesss Masssster!


----------

